# beatles - Vendors?



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

At the herf I won a "small" auction, yeah it was no big deal but I was excited (I'm easily amused I guess) 
It was a Hoyo de Monterrey particulare in its coffin.

Much to my surprise when I opened it to look at it wasn't alone in it coffin there was a beatle issue,   

It made me a bit bummed for a little while.
I showed it to a few folks who gave me some feedback..
Of the folks I showed they said contact the vendor, that vendor will make it right.
One guy said Shut up and smoke it...(thanks for the advice probably the best one based upon the result)

So I contacted the vendor today.
It was nice to see a fast reply, He told me that he did not have a beatle problem, and that it must have occurred while being stored before the herf. He then offered to send me a new one if I placed an order through his website.

Now Im sitting here thinking - Do I have the confidence to make an order with a place that had this issue to begin with?

Based uppon the cigar I have I just couldn't take the risk today, maybe after I speak with more of my friends and get some re assurance from them about their experiences.
No- I didn't mention what vendor - they do advertise openly on CW..
hbooker


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

What a bummer!!

Tell you what. If a vendor is reputable and others have had good service like you say, why not?

But let me tell you. I'm just drooling over the idea of getting my hands on a Particulares. Yummy!!  

MoTheMan


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

As soon as I can I will probably take him up on the offer..


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

hmmm... sounds like karma (if you know what i mean  ) ...
i know matt's humidor is infested, make him replace it.

but i do understand the vendor's concern- the cigar wasn't
sold directly to you ... but then again, he may have won you
over as a loyal customer if he replaced the cigar. i dunno-
it's a tough call.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

When you get the new ones & light them up, let us know!


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

I will be sure to write up a review.

Hb

:0


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I say patch the hole and smoke it. Just hope it doesn't taste like "burning goat's anus". 

The offer from the vendor is nice, but any vendor could send out an infested box and not know it. It's a roll of the dice, and how you store them. 
Just my too sense


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Hbooker said:


> *At the herf I won a "small" auction, yeah it was no big deal but I was excited (I'm easily amused I guess)
> It was a Hoyo de Monterrey particulare in its coffin.
> 
> Mike,
> ...


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

so am i correct in assuming the cigar came from england because mike wrote beatles instead of beetles? (that's a joke that will probly get my ass kicked  but i'd still like to know the answer).


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Mike, no disrespect, but maybe you should have taken this up with us instead of the vendor. We are the ones who are responsible in the end, not the vendor. I also was under the impression that Jenny won that cigar in the auction, but I was not keeping a close eye on who won and who didn't. 

Oh and we didn't store that cigar in my humidor, we stored it in David's a$$. It wasn't delivered until herf day and he really didn't want to give it up then.  :r


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

Matt R said:


> *Oh and we didn't store that cigar in my humidor, we stored it in David's a$$. It wasn't delivered until herf day and he really didn't want to give it up then.  :r *


ROTFLMFAO!!! (thanks matt... i needed that)
oh, and yes... it's true- a piece of tobacco is 
still lodged up there, somewhere. i'm expecting
to crap it out sometime today. stay tuned.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

I really didn't want to make a major issue of it..

After I opened it and checked it out, sure I was disapointed.. I did make it apparent - Filly was pretty adamant about "that is not right" and said here let me have that I will figgure it out for you. She took it and showed somebody. 
She came back and turned it over and said contact these guys on monday they will take care of it without a problem.

So - I did as suggested. I certainly thought I did the right thing by bringing it up - I didn't intend to make a huge thing out of it.
My appoligies if I created an Issue.
I thought I was doing right by following directions as suggested.

So that is how filly was the one to show it to you.

Somehow, I dont know how but I get the feeling that Im the bad gorrila for saying anything... Bad gorrilla no banana !
Personally this thing caused more grief than its worth already.


Anyway that's where we are.
I have the thing, it's been cycled through the freezer and its now resting in a Issolation humidor... had to be safe you know..

Hb.

And yeah I spell bad...


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Aha!! I see where the mistake/misunderstanding was incurred. You let filly in on it! LMAO!!!
I didn't hear about this until just today and wish someone would have said something to me at theherf. At any rate, if you want it replaced, because I know you spent more than it is probably readily available for, then let us know so we can get it taken care of.

As for the vendor claiming he doesn't have beetles....well, it was sealed up and stored properly at seagarsmoker's. Everything I know about these little boogers leads me to believe it was in the cigar when it was delivered to us, but I guess it is possible that it hatched when it was in our hands. Let us know what you want done, Mike.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Matt R said:


> *Aha!! I see where the mistake/misunderstanding was incurred. You let filly in on it! LMAO!!!
> *


LMFAO!


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

hehehe...
I dont have any working email right now.. Its a long story.. My regular machine had a failure of some sort..
I would realy like to have one without bugs...

thanks


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Relax,

If the LOL crew said they would take care of it, they will. Kick back turbo.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Got my machine fixed seems that dang thing had a ghost and it decided to reset its ip configs twice.. Firewall up now for sure!
LOL


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

bring it by, and I will make it into a couple of robustos, problem solved. 

OPT


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

FYI - cigar was replaced and received by HBooker on 10/29.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Good deal.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

mike,
when you smoke that new particuliar can you let me know how it was ( a short review ,changes in flavor,strength ....ect. ) i would love to know how they are coming around.
it could give me a better idea on how the rest are ageing.
(and perhaps save me from smoking another of them to soon lol)

enjoy bro,
kerry


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Wow..
I didn't recieve anything..
Hope to hell it wasn't sent to my old work address..


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

ooh ohh posted too soon..
Package arrived this afternoon! 

Thanks Jody Verry much..

I will report - review it for sure..


----------

